# Uber losses widen to the tune of $743 million last quarter



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/29/ubers-third-quarter-loss-widens-to-743-million.html








Losses were up 14 percent from the previous quarter.

Uber's quarterly adjusted losses widened to $743 million, up 14 percent from the previous quarter, the Financial Times reported on Tuesday.

The ride-hailing company's third-quarter net revenue stood at $2 billion, up 14 percent from the previous quarter, the FT reported citing new documents sent to shareholders.

Uber's quarterly gross bookings were $9.7 billion, the FT reported.
*Uber's quarterly losses jumped nearly 40 percent to $1.46 billion ahead of a massive private stock sale*
https://www.recode.net/2017/11/28/16713430/uber-losses-softbank-stock-third-quarter

Uber lost more than $1 billion two quarters in a row, newly disclosed financials reveal. The ride-hail company widened its net losses to $1.46 billion, up from $1.06 billion in the second quarter.
That increase in losses could be attributed in part to increased competition from its global rivals. In the U.S., Lyft has been investing a great deal of resources into gaining marketshare, Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi recently said at the New York Times DealBook conference.

"The U.S. is very, very competitive right now between us and Lyft, so I don't see the U.S. as being a particularly profitable market for the next six months," Khosrowshahi said.

Khosrowshahi also said the company is facing similar problems in regions like Southeast Asia where Uber is competing with Grab.

"The economics of that market are not what we want them to be," Khosrowshahi said. "I think it's over-capitalized at this point. We're going in, and we're leaning forward. But I'm not optimistic that market is going to be profitable any time soon."
Bloomberg first reported the numbers, which were included in a tender offer document a SoftBank-led group of investors sent to shareholders on Tuesday evening. Uber is seeking to sell some new and existing shares to the Japanese giant, though a deal remains tentative.

The company's net revenue for the third quarter was $2 billion, up from $1.66 billion in the previous quarter.

One bright spot was a big uptick in demand with $9.71 billion in gross bookings in the third quarter, up from $8.74 billion in the previous three months.

Khosrowshahi is hoping to take the company public by 2019, which means he has a lot of work to do to fix the business before then.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I suppose all those attorney fees are starting to add up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/29/ubers-third-quarter-loss-widens-to-743-million.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats money STOLEN FROM DRIVERS BURNING THERE !

Uber forced driver subsidy of cheap rides !
Midnight weekly " contract change" anyone ?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I suppose all those attorney fees are starting to add up.


They should have " AUTONOMOUS ATTORNEYS" by now !
Robot Lawyers

Since Uber thinks Robots will solve their problems as quickly as Uber creates them !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY"!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

It looks like Uber will need to take another 15-20% of the fares while keeping all other expense levels the same just to break even. It sure seems like a lot of overhead for what it does.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

grams777 said:


> It looks like Uber will need to take another 15-20% of the fares while keeping all other expense levels the same just to break even. It sure seems like a lot of overhead for what it does.


Time to keep 90% of the surge increase...

OMG...










Also... this is a really crappy photochop...

in all honest i'm about 65% sober right now sitting at home...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol competition ??? it's only two companies, what competition ?

there is no path to profitability having rates this low and trying to nickel and dime drivers with the UberPool scam, and being such a dbag company that drivers keep leaving in hordes and you have to keep throwing money away to get new drivers to drive


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

grams777 said:


> It looks like Uber will need to take another 15-20% of the fares while keeping all other expense levels the same just to break even. It sure seems like a lot of overhead for what it does.


and they dont even do it RIGHT !

Their gps is Horrible !


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> and they dont even do ot RIGHT !
> 
> Their gps is Horrible !


About $1,000 buys an Uber clone app. I say just scrap Uber & Lyft and start over for $1,000. Forget the $1 billion a quarter loss in overhead, Volvo fleets, and pool parties.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

grams777 said:


> About $1,000 buys an Uber clone app. I say just scrap Uber & Lyft and start over for $1,000. Forget the $1 billion a quarter loss in overhead, Volvo fleets, and pool parties.


And WE SUPPORT THESE LOSERS !


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Starting to worry about my badges now, I need to figure out how to protect my assets


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TIME TO DRAIN THE UBER SWAMP !


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> Starting to worry about my badges now, I need to figure out how to protect my assets


Screen shot them, put them on a plaque, and hang them up at your next job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Starting to worry about my badges now, I need to figure out how to protect my assets


Virtual badges are like virtual money.
Backed by NOTHING and VALUELESS.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Screen shot them, put them on a plaque, and hang them up at your next job.


That's stupid, I was thinking of getting them tattooed on my arm or leg and would consider my neck


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

A ten dollar ride in Uber actually cost the company 25 dollars. They will always lose money. No matter what they do they are a leaking ship.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

They need to raise Uber service fee from 25% to 45%.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coca-Cola said:


> They need to raise Uber service fee from 25% to 45%.


Drivers need to create their own app. And thank Uber for clearing the legal hurdles in order to allow us to do so !

NOW or NEVER $!


----------



## Sloven1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> That's stupid, I was thinking of getting them tattooed on my arm or leg and would consider my neck


Uber protocol requires drivers to tattoo badges across their foreheads in reverse so riders can easily see their driver's accomplishments in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


>


Uber & Tornados.

Both redistribute Holdings . . .

Just a " market Adjustment".

So is an Earthquake.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Simply amazing.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

This will be Kalanick after:

Waymo lawsuit settlement.
Database breach settlement.
Massive loss per quarter.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> A ten dollar ride in Uber actually cost the company 25 dollars. They will always lose money. No matter what they do they are a leaking ship.


Leaking? More like sinking! They have no way out. Uber will wind up in the dustbin of history. 10 years from now we'll look at it like Enron.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Starting to worry about my badges now, I need to figure out how to protect my assets


Trade your badges in for a new car


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Am I the only one wondering where all the money goes? The bulk of the programming is done. Uber is a household name, like Kleenex, so little marketing is needed. The rest is servers, cheap foreign help desk and presumably bloated management.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Am I the only one wondering where all the money goes? The bulk of the programming is done. Uber is a household name, like Kleenex, so little marketing is needed. The rest is servers, cheap foreign help desk and resumably bloated management.


Bribery.
Uber went into every city, county, state province and country breaking every transportation law known to man.

It costs a lot to change the law while breaking it.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bribery.
> Uber went into every city, county, state province and country breaking every transportation law known to man.
> 
> It costs a lot to change the law while breaking it.


Okay, those would be one time expenses incurred months or years ago and non-recurring.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

It really doesn't make any sense the losses are increasing given how much more they're taking from customers with the upfront and route-based pricing BS. The company is taking more per ride than ever. 

Maybe the exec are just giving themselves raises and living large while they still have capital left? Who knows where the money's going!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

And Lyft will follow suit.

"An easy way to cut losses would be to raise fares, but that could cost Uber hard-won market share to rivals such as Lyft."

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/11/ubers-crisis-deepens-with-record-quarterly-loss/


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Okay, those would be one time expenses incurred months or years ago and non-recurring.


Incorrect. Graft is seldom if ever a one time fee.
Google Hot Springs, Ar. 100 years ago it was a gambling resort run by gangster Owney Madden.
Cost him 83% of his revenue to keep the local constabulary greased for illegal business.
I know about crime.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Uber raising fares =/ drivers earning more. It just means they’d possibly raise their cut.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Japan's SoftBank now wants a 30% discount for their $10 billion investment. This was before the most recent revelation that Uber ordered employees to steal Google and other firms research and promptly delete any evidence. Yes, Uber *trained* their office employees to commit a felony. If I were Softbank, I'd demand a 90% discount.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> Uber raising fares =/ drivers earning more. It just means they'd possibly raise their cut.


They'll just piss us off even more. The government is involved now!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Japan's SoftBank now wants a 30% discount for their $10 billion investment. This was before the most recent revelation that Uber ordered employees to steal Google and other firms research and promptly delete any evidence. Yes, Uber *trained* their office employees to commit a felony. If I were Softbank, I'd demand a 90% discount.


Or back out of the room slowly and use the most recent revelation as breach of contract.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> They'll just piss us off even more. The government is involved now!


Oh because the government has done a splendid job protecting citizens from big companies...

Walmart.. they def. are scared of the government... oil companies... Amazon... bailout?

YOU making more money doesn't make Uber more money. Uber making more money makes Uber more money.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Am I the only one wondering where all the money goes? The bulk of the programming is done. Uber is a household name, like Kleenex, so little marketing is needed. The rest is servers, cheap foreign help desk and resumably bloated management.


All those sign up bonuses and incentives are a huge cost


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Coca-Cola said:


> They need to raise Uber service fee from 25% to 45%.


They basically already did. I've had rides where Uber takes over 50%.


----------



## STMNine (May 11, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bribery.
> Uber went into every city, county, state province and country breaking every transportation law known to man.
> 
> It costs a lot to change the law while breaking it.


Yeah that and living up to the promise of reimbursing all those drivers who were cited for illegally picking up passengers


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sloven1 said:


> Uber protocol requires drivers to tattoo badges across their foreheads in reverse so riders can easily see their driver's accomplishments in the rear view mirror.


What a silly idea, all they have to do is read my driver profile tattooed on the back of my head.

I just wish somebody told me at uber that the headrest would be in the way


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

I know most of you guys hate UberEats but hear me out.. I delivered a $3.50 MCcafe beverage the other day, 8 miles. Customer paid $6.50 or so plus tax, UE paid me around $6, it was in a boost zone. NO MINIMUM order dollar amount with UE! I don't care but every time they do crap like that they are ***** slapping investors across the face, I have more examples just as horrid, and not just with MCD's. Even Mom and Pop's for the last 30 years have the sense to require a minimum order. WTF is wrong with this company?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> I know most of you guys hate UberEats but hear me out.. I delivered a $3.50 MCcafe beverage the other day, 8 miles. Customer paid $6.50 or so plus tax, UE paid me around $6, it was in a boost zone. NO MINIMUM order dollar amount with UE! I don't care but every time they do crap like that they are ***** slapping investors across the face, I have more examples just as horrid, and not just with MCD's. Even Mom and Pop's for the last 30 years have the sense to require a minimum order. WTF is wrong with this company?


Not sure what your market is, but over here it is a $5 fee for all deliveries (I doubt Mcdonalds pays this but most others pay 30's% of the check) that goes straight to uber, what is it over there $3?

And I don't do Eats but they show how much the customer pays like the rider pays in the app?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> One bright spot was a big uptick in demand with $9.71 billion in gross bookings in the third quarter, up from $8.74 billion in the previous three months.


Wrong (potentially). It is not possible to tell from simply an increase in revenue that the increase is due to greater demand (higher trip volume). It's very likely to be due to the fact that they've raised their prices via the up front pricing scheme.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Not sure what your market is, but over here it is a $5 fee for all deliveries (I doubt Mcdonalds pays this but most others pay 30's% of the check) that goes straight to uber, what is it over there $3?
> 
> And I don't do Eats but they show how much the customer pays like the rider pays in the app?


Yes it's $2.99 for MCD's and many if not most fast food joints in the greater Dallas area. But again, if the customer is only paying $6.50, and purchasing a $3.50 product, that's pissing away a lot of money if UE pays me $6. So, I shouldn't say there is no minimum order dollar amount, but I know now the maximum at MCD's is only around $3.50, if there is one at all. That was the point of my post, and I created a new thread about it in the UE Sub-forum. Have you ever ordered from any establishment the last 30 years that doesn't have at least a $10 minimum order, but again the delivery fee sholud NOT be included in the minimum order, that would be double dipping in favor of the customer. Hope this makes sense. Uber paid me $6 for a $3.50 product to be delivered 8 miles away, and the customer only paid $6.50.. get it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Incorrect. Graft is seldom if ever a one time fee.
> Google Hot Springs, Ar. 100 years ago it was a gambling resort run by gangster Owney Madden.
> Cost him 83% of his revenue to keep the local constabulary greased for illegal business.
> I know about crime.


All my girls from North La. Love Hot Springs.
Ive got Bourbon Street. New Orleans.
They can keep Hot Springs.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> Yes it's $2.99 for MCD's and many if not most fast food joints in the greater Dallas area. But again, if the customer is only paying $6.50, and purchasing a $3.50 product, that's pissing away a lot of money if UE pays me $6. So, I shouldn't say there is no minimum order dollar amount, but I know now the maximum at MCD's is only around $3.50, if there is one at all. That was the point of my post, and I created a new thread about it in the UE Sub-forum. Have you ever ordered from any establishment the last 30 years that doesn't have at least a $10 minimum order, but again the delivery fee sholud NOT be included in the minimum order, that would be double dipping in favor of the customer. Hope this makes sense. Uber paid me $6 for a $3.50 product to be delivered 8 miles away, and the customer only paid $6.50.. get it?


Like everything else, the data is worth more than the ride


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> The company's net revenue for the third quarter was $2 billion, up from $1.66 billion in the previous quarter.


Revenue increased by 20% quarter-on-quarter; costs increased by 27% quarter-on-quarter. That decrease in profitability clearly shows that Uber is experiencing runaway costs. And that's in a booming US economy. Right now we're probably nearing the end of the current growth cycle, with 7 years of constant growth behind us - what's going to happen to Uber when the next recession/slowdown hits and people cut back on discretionary spending...



Buckiemohawk said:


> A ten dollar ride in Uber actually cost the company 25 dollars. They will always lose money. No matter what they do they are a leaking ship.


Actually, a ten dollar ride cost Uber $17.30 to provide, if the Q3 revenue and loss figures of $2bn & $1.46bn are correct.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Either their headquarters people are just swimming in hookers and blow or they are spending all that to bribe goverment officials to let them c9ntinue to operate wth impunity?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

d0n said:


> This will be Kalanick after:
> 
> Waymo lawsuit settlement.
> Database breach settlement.
> Massive loss per quarter.


Don't forget the rapist and killers they hire !


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

$1.5 billion lost in 3rd quarter 2017.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

It is rather odd, perhaps they are playing with the books and moving money elsewhere, this gives them an excuse to keep taking more money from drivers and clients to reach TK's 50 billion dollar valuation wjen IPO launches.

Expect every sleazy possible scenario from these people.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Money drains:

- unnecessary new driver sign on bonuses to get even more drivers

- more and more discounts for pax

- bonuses for the wonderful employees that keep it all running

- money to pay off hackers ($100k) and security personnel ($4.5m) and Lord know who else that we don't know about yet

- bribes to get medical records in India and maybe other places

- buying recalled vehicles to lease instead of forcing drivers to use their own vehicles

- fines that come from Uber stupidity, like in Colorado ($8.9m)

- lawyers and more lawyers and even more lawyers

- lobbying in order to get laws nudged in their favor

- special programs to give them that competitive edge (God View, Hell, Greyball, etc)

- fake cities so they have places to test robot cars


Did I forget any major expenses? Oh of course, Dara's sign on bonus!!


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

CarterPeerless said:


> They basically already did. I've had rides where Uber takes over 50%.


Yes. The infamous upfront fares scam. Uber raised rates quite generously without a penny benefiting the driver. Even if everything was going well for Uber - it isn't, deep driver resentment would do enough damage to inevitably harm the integrity of and eventually weaken the company.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> All my girls from North La. Love Hot Springs.
> Ive got Bourbon Street. New Orleans.
> They can keep Hot Springs.


Some of those Bourbon Street gals have dingalings.
That's a big no thanks on dingalings.


----------



## midrangecity (Nov 10, 2017)

So it costs a company of 12,000 employees more money to operate than they pay the 500,000 drivers to operate their cars 10's of thousands of miles a year. If this isn't the summary of what they do to drivers and how Uber employees and execs are getting rich, I dunno what is! And spare me lawyers and fines even if you come up with $100 mil - we're talking 3 bil a year in losses here folks!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol competition ??? it's only two companies, what competition ?
> 
> there is no path to profitability having rates this low and trying to nickel and dime drivers with the UberPool scam, and being such a dbag company that drivers keep leaving in hordes and you have to keep throwing money away to get new drivers to drive


Time to GIVE COMPETITION !

People over ROBOTS.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

midrangecity said:


> So it costs a company of 12,000 employees more money to operate than they pay the 500,000 drivers to operate their cars 10's of thousands of miles a year. If this isn't the summary of what they do to drivers and how Uber employees and execs are getting rich, I dunno what is! And spare me lawyers and fines even if you come up with $100 mil - we're talking 3 bil a year in losses here folks!!


Flying Car Division. Giant campus in Oakland. Hook-er parties in South Korea.

Also, Uber is failing badly in Brazil and India, two huge markets. Kicked out of Israel. Fined 8.9 million in Colorado.

And that's just November.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Flying Car Division. Giant campus in Oakland. Hook-er parties in South Korea.
> 
> Also, Uber is failing badly in Brazil and India, two huge markets. Kicked out of Israel. Fined 8.9 million in Colorado.
> 
> And that's just November.


They should have sent flying hookers to colorado and shelved flying cars !


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

They are losing at least $30 from me per shift from not being able to use the destination filter to get home.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Revenue increased by 20% quarter-on-quarter; costs increased by 27% quarter-on-quarter. That decrease in profitability clearly shows that Uber is experiencing runaway costs. And that's in a booming US economy. Right now we're probably nearing the end of the current growth cycle, with 7 years of constant growth behind us - what's going to happen to Uber when the next recession/slowdown hits and people cut back on discretionary spending...
> 
> Actually, a ten dollar ride cost Uber $17.30 to provide, if the Q3 revenue and loss figures of $2bn & $1.46bn are correct.


So that's 7.30 cents they are losing on every ride that is ten dollars. These people do not know how to run a for profit and that the transportation business especially taxis are and need to be for profit. In central Florida, a ten dollar Uber gets you almost 15 miles so if they charged 30 bucks for that ride they could sustain the growth but they don't. So that means one day that ten dollar Uber ride will cost the rider 60 dollars in the future.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

They were too silly to expand to global markets before they even consolidated US market and completely killed off their competitors. 

The two largest markets internationally are China and India, In which I heard Uber suffered a huge loss.

India banned Uber because of some driver raping rider etc, But then again you shouldn't be surprised since Indians like raping, A lot.

In China they got completely annihilated by another Chinese company, While Uber brand still exists in China it's just a name under that company.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Coca-Cola said:


> They need to raise Uber service fee from 25% to 45%.


Uber is already taking a good third of the fare cost.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> They were too silly to expand to global markets before they even consolidated US market and completely killed off their competitors.
> 
> The two largest markets internationally are China and India, In which I heard Uber suffered a huge loss.
> 
> ...


When did India ban Uber? Source please. I think they are still going strong there.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> A ten dollar ride in Uber actually cost the company 25 dollars. They will always lose money. No matter what they do they are a leaking ship.


Oh? How is that?

Uber is doing a lot of things with its capital right now that it could completely stop doing and it wouldn't affect the way the company operates right now. All of their R&D is a huge cost, their fancy new SF HQ, expensive teams to work on self-driving cars and other technologies. And very expensive new-driver and new-rider promotions.

A $10 fare doesn't cost uber $25 - in terms of actual costs to uber, it's actually very low and probably mostly insurance. If they spun off part of the company into a division that just handled TNC and another division for everything else, it's entirely plausible they could make a profit.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> When did India ban Uber? Source please. I think they are still going strong there.


Going strong?? I've read they're losing lots of money in India which is to be expected as they try to gain market share.



Aerodrifting said:


> They were too silly to expand to global markets before they even consolidated US market and completely killed off their competitors.
> 
> The two largest markets internationally are China and India, In which I heard Uber suffered a huge loss.
> 
> ...


They can't kill all US competition. That would be a monopoly.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Mista T said:


> When did India ban Uber? Source please. I think they are still going strong there.


Israel uber got banned not India.source google.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/29/ubers-third-quarter-loss-widens-to-743-million.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would sure like to see their books.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> When did India ban Uber? Source please. I think they are still going strong there.


Rohit has been Shamed !


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> When did India ban Uber? Source please. I think they are still going strong there.


My source is probably not the best, Once I had an Indian passenger told me Uber has pretty bad reputation in India because of some crime that's related to driver raping, And I think I read an article somewhere mentioning they planned to ban app based shared ride services.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/delhi...l-ola-share/story-sQmz4kgaiFcHS2hIKrFT3J.html

But yeah you are right, I didn't double check my source this time.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

It's a private company. No one has seen the books or know how much these CEO's make. All that hard work us drivers do daily as seen on this forum, THEY ARE MAKING MONEY.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> It's a private company. No one has seen the books or know how much these CEO's make. All that hard work us drivers do daily as seen on this forum, THEY ARE MAKING MONEY.


Investors see the books. That's why I trust their opinion 1000 times more than all the angry anonymous posters on this forum.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Virtual badges are like virtual money.
> Backed by NOTHING and VALUELESS.


well we have bitcoin wallet...



tohunt4me said:


> Uber & Tornados.
> 
> Both redistribute Holdings . . .
> 
> ...


yup happened here yesterday ...literally


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/philadelphia/comments/7gpxmm

https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2017/11/30/delaware-earthquake/


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

grams777 said:


> It looks like Uber will need to take another 15-20% of the fares while keeping all other expense levels the same just to break even. It sure seems like a lot of overhead for what it does.


Speaking of which, at my local green light center, where there used to be what seemed like ten people helping (maybe 4 or 5 really) there was only one yesterday... and he was a bit pissy. But still nice to me only because I needed decals. I five starred him, because I felt his pain.



tohunt4me said:


> Thats money STOLEN FROM DRIVERS BURNING THERE !
> 
> Uber forced driver subsidy of cheap rides !
> Midnight weekly " contract change" anyone ?
> ...


You do know this article has nothing to do about drivers money at all? They don't give a shit about drivers subsidizing Uber/Lyft. That's an inconvenient truth the media overlooks because we're not the media darling. Those in the media USE Uber/Lyft and if they looked that deeply into the truth of Uber/Lyft,, they wouldn't be able to actually use the service because they'd be contributing to slave labor economics.


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

Lower rate means more lawsuits. Keep lowering the fare and kéep dealing with lawsuits."Very wise UBER."


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Investors see the books. That's why I trust their opinion 1000 times more than all the angry anonymous posters on this forum.


Investors see one of the books anyway.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Chris1973 said:


> Investors see one of the books anyway.


Nice try but billion dollar investors aren't as dumb as you think.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They should have " AUTONOMOUS ATTORNEYS" by now !
> Robot Lawyers


Even if this autonomous car nonsense comes through, Uber will be long out of business by then. 


grams777 said:


> It looks like Uber will need to take another 15-20% of the fares while keeping all other expense levels the same just to break even. It sure seems like a lot of overhead for what it does.


If Uber can't break even with us owning the cars and spending our money on them, how could Uber manage if they owned a fleet of vehicles?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Nice try but billion dollar investors aren't as dumb as you think.


You wanna bet? Ever hear of the internet bubble? Smart rich people got schooled by the hundreds.

High level investors are pros at what they do but they can be lied to just like the rest of us.

Uber has lied to pax, drivers, cities, counties, judges, states, and even entire countries. What makes you think they aren't lying to investors as well? ESPECIALLY knowing that they stand to lose billions of investment money if the investors don't hear exactly what they want.

Even Warren Buffet has made mistakes. Not many, but they exist. And Uber is about as full of crap as they come.

Riddle me this Batman: if Benchmark (a very smart billion dollar investor) is selling out their Uber stake to Softbank (another very smart billion dollar investor) then one is making the right move and the other is making a costly mistake. Which is it? Only time will tell.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jesses said:


> Oh? How is that?
> 
> Uber is doing a lot of things with its capital right now that it could completely stop doing and it wouldn't affect the way the company operates right now. All of their R&D is a huge cost, their fancy new SF HQ, expensive teams to work on self-driving cars and other technologies. And very expensive new-driver and new-rider promotions.
> 
> A $10 fare doesn't cost uber $25 - in terms of actual costs to uber, it's actually very low and probably mostly insurance. If they spun off part of the company into a division that just handled TNC and another division for everything else, it's entirely plausible they could make a profit.


lol ya, if any company spun off only parts of the company that make a profit and dumped all the parts that lose money into another company, then, yes, it could make a profit.

Talk about Captain Obvious


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> Investors see one of the books anyway.





goneubering said:


> Nice try but billion dollar investors aren't as dumb as you think.


I think your wrong bro...

Out of EVERY THING the uber execs have done, every law they have broken, every possible sketchy thing...

Giving their investors a fake set of books is so so easy.

All it requires is for someone to make some fake reports and give them to their investors..

Give me 5 minutes and i created a false chart.

Give an accountant $50 and an afternoon off the books and they can create all kinds of BS.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Even Warren Buffet has made mistakes. Not many, but they exist. And Uber is about as full of crap as they come.


And the "Oracle of Omaha" himself has said he has no intention of investing with Uber.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> And the "Oracle of Omaha" himself has said he has no intention of investing with Uber.


As I would expect.

http://andrewchen.co/warren-buffetts-bio-the-snowball-and-lessons-for-startups/

In many ways, Buffett's world is diametrically opposed to the startup world. He specializes in boring industries, doesn't worry much about products, and has extremely long timeframes. Yet I took a lot out of reading about his experiences, and thought I'd share some thoughts about the startup world:

Enduring businesses take a long time to build

Who cares what other people think? Boring businesses can win big

Access to money can be a huge competitive advantage

Success begets success



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I think your wrong bro...
> 
> Out of EVERY THING the uber execs have done, every law they have broken, every possible sketchy thing...
> 
> ...


After admitting a huge loss you still think they're cooking the books??!! That's a highly unlikely scenario.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

Fake news. Uber commission out of the control. How they lose money. Such a fake news from uber thief.


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

In the big picture I feel Uber isn't trying to be profitable. At this point they are trying to permanently change the way people move around in urban landscapes. Pool is a major part of this, in order to move people more efficiently Uber needs multiple riders in the same vehicle once SDC become available.
Uber won't raise driver pay as long as they have enough drivers on the road. By detaching rider payments from driver pay via upfront pricing they can effectively raise rates without increasing payments to drivers, if Uber raises the upfront price of a $10 ride by a dollar that is a dollar in profit, they would need to raise the price of a $10 ride by $4 to realize the same profit if they merely took 25% of the fare paid by riders.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

excel2345 said:


> In the big picture I feel Uber isn't trying to be profitable. At this point they are trying to permanently change the way people move around in urban landscapes.


Even if this SDC fantasy actually does come true, Uber will be long out of business before that happens.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Even if this SDC fantasy actually does come true, Uber will be long out of business before that happens.


Come on now, this is the new economy where technology companies are immune from silly metrics. The big investors will wait for the inevitable IPO and cash out slowly but surely. The drama will drag on, then Uber, too big to fail, will be leveraged and merged with, bought out by like-minded companies, and the cycle will continue. SDC will be a big factor within 10 years (but not 1.5 years like tomato sauce claims) TOO BIG TO FAIL. Bank on it. Debt is the driver for investment, not equity these days. How Bizza.


----------



## West Fargo (Mar 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> about


At least your at home and 65%. Hell some of our drivers are 65% and picking up ride requests here in Fargo.


----------



## BiggestScamInHistory (Jan 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bribery.
> Uber went into every city, county, state province and country breaking every transportation law known to man.
> 
> It costs a lot to change the law while breaking it.


Are these Financials detailed in any way at all?? Would be fascinating to look at them & pick them apart & find their bribery & lobbying funds & how much it actually was.

Because it's true, besides the purchase of 24k Volvo's (which may or may not have been purchased outright in a single transaction) all their major expenses all seem to have been completed years ago. They're now at scale, barely any new cities & promotions to worry about for 2017, they're everywhere already.

It just shows how sick society is that after a great concept & app was created, thise that benefited the most were the same corrupt government officials who created the clogged taxi system which everyone started rebelling against. The onlu people who make serious money no matter what happens. Forget about Travis, aren't these the real villains in the end?



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It is rather odd, perhaps they are playing with the books and moving money elsewhere, this gives them an excuse to keep taking more money from drivers and clients to reach TK's 50 billion dollar valuation wjen IPO launches.
> 
> Expect every sleazy possible scenario from these people.


This is likely the truth. If growing profits had already started to be shown years ago, the investors would have demanded the comoany finally cashes in & they collect their prize money. But in the current scenario Uber corporate gets to keep their hands on the wheel & keep shaping the company the way they want to, in their own image so the chances of it continuing in that fashion long-term increases.

Any Corporation can do anything with their books. If it's in their interests to look like they're underwater, then that's what they'll show. And after they go public, expect them to cook the books in the exact opposite way.



goneubering said:


> Nice try but billion dollar investors aren't as dumb as you think.


Yeah, since there's never been a market crash where they lost billions also.

When you get to a certain level where you have more money than you or your relatives could ever spend in 1 or 5 lifetimes, investing in new companies for a big promise is as simple as the average Joe keeping money in a savings account or contributing to a 401k.

If wealth = genius, then Trump & his family's history of wealth would have been infinitely more eloquent & aware than Obama was.

The Zuckerberg's & Steve Jobs of the world are very rare. Usually it just takes money & good position to make big money.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If uber isn't turning a profit THIS year, they never will.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/29/ubers-third-quarter-loss-widens-to-743-million.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the biggest ponzie scheme since madoff. I can't wait to see all the investors lose their shirts once it's discovered. I'm going to laugh and laugh and laugh. Then I'll take a break and then laugh some more.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

BiggestScamInHistory said:


> Are these Financials detailed in any way at all?? Would be fascinating to look at them & pick them apart & find their bribery & lobbying funds & how much it actually was.
> 
> Because it's true, besides the purchase of 24k Volvo's (which may or may not have been purchased outright in a single transaction) all their major expenses all seem to have been completed years ago. They're now at scale, barely any new cities & promotions to worry about for 2017, they're everywhere already.
> 
> ...


Uber hasn't purchased any Volvos. It's placed an order that quite possibly be cancelled at the stroke of a pen.

Uber 101.
Bad news coming create diversion.


----------



## neigedoi (Dec 6, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> A ten dollar ride in Uber actually cost the company 25 dollars. They will always lose money. No matter what they do they are a leaking ship.


I think they are are just building up the user base at a loss because in a few years they will start rolling out self-driving cars. That's when their business will turn profitable b/c they will no longer need to pay drivers.

By then they will have trained a significant portion of the population, especially younger people, to rely on rideshare. Whether they charge the same amount for driverless rides or offer a slight discount (heck, they could possibly charge a premium if self-driving cars are found to be *safer* than human-operated vehicles)---in any of these scenarios they will be in a position to start banking an even higher percentage of the ride fare. Figure the cost to purchase and maintain a vehicle for a year is less than what a fulltime driver would be paid, and that vehicle will be operable for multiple years, it starts to look like a profitable company. Of course, we drivers will fade from the picture, our future at Uber is not so rosy.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I can see them sucking cash into the Cayman islands and claiming billions in losses. Because as Troll4 says, they should be at profit and they're not and never will be.
Squirreling away money before the collapse lol.
#madeoff


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

neigedoi said:


> I think they are are just building up the user base at a loss because in a few years they will start rolling out self-driving cars. That's when their business will turn profitable b/c they will no longer need to pay drivers.
> 
> By then they will have trained a significant portion of the population, especially younger people, to rely on rideshare. Whether they charge the same amount for driverless rides or offer a slight discount (heck, they could possibly charge a premium if self-driving cars are found to be *safer* than human-operated vehicles)---in any of these scenarios they will be in a position to start banking an even higher percentage of the ride fare. Figure the cost to purchase and maintain a vehicle for a year is less than what a fulltime driver would be paid, and that vehicle will be operable for multiple years, it starts to look like a profitable company. Of course, we drivers will fade from the picture, our future at Uber is not so rosy.


You're right about Uber growing their customer base which is smart. Since none of us can see their books all the gloom and doom posters are simply speculating wildly.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Riddle me this Batman: if Benchmark (a very smart billion dollar investor) is selling out their Uber stake to Softbank (another very smart billion dollar investor) then one is making the right move and the other is making a costly mistake. Which is it? Only time will tell.


My bets are on Benchmark. They're actually on the inside and can see what is _really_ going on inside Uber; And what they're seeing is not giving them enough confidence to stay in the rideshare game. If they were selling their shares for a profit, then the argument could be made that it has nothing to do with Uber's future. But they're actually going to be selling for pennies on the dollar. _That_ says allot...and none of it good. They're getting out while they can still recoup some money instead of when Uber officially goes belly-up and they can't even get back a single penny.


Leo1983 said:


> It's the biggest ponzie scheme since madoff. I can't wait to see all the investors lose their shirts once it's discovered. I'm going to laugh and laugh and laugh. Then I'll take a break and then laugh some more.


You won't be laughing as hard as me, my friend. 


goneubering said:


> You're right about Uber growing their customer base which is smart. *Since none of us can see their books* all the gloom and doom posters are simply speculating wildly.


We may not be able to open up the ledgers; but who even needs the ledgers when you've got a (leaked) Profit and Loss Statement? That's how we know that Uber is hemorrhaging money.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> My bets are on Benchmark. They're actually on the inside and can see what is _really_ going on inside Uber; And what they're seeing is not giving them enough confidence to stay in the rideshare game. If they were selling their shares for a profit, then the argument could be made that it has nothing to do with Uber's future. But they're actually going to be selling for pennies on the dollar. _That_ says allot...and none of it good. They're getting out while they can still recoup some money instead of when Uber officially goes belly-up and they can't even get back a single penny.
> 
> You won't be laughing as hard as me, my friend.
> 
> We may not be able to open up the ledgers; but who even needs the ledgers when you've got a (leaked) Profit and Loss Statement? That's how we know that Uber is hemorrhaging money.


That's wrong. Benchmark's not selling their entire stake. In fact there are new investors who want into the game.

https://www.recode.net/platform/amp...secondary-benchmark-menlo-softbank-stock-sale

The SoftBank-led consortium will also invest about $1 billion of new money at Uber's current valuation should the deal happen - all told, the transaction will value Uber at around $54 billion, according to the source familiar with the matter. That consortium also includes Dragoneer Investment Group, but no longer features General Atlantic or DST and some other initial buyers due in part to the price, the source said.

New buyers, according to the tender documents, include Tencent, the Chinese company, Sequoia Capital, a top-tier U.S. venture fund that has not previously invested in Uber or Lyft, and TPG, which sits on Uber's board and is now looking to increase its already substantial ownership position in the company.


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol competition ??? it's only two companies, what competition ?
> 
> there is no path to profitability having rates this low and trying to nickel and dime drivers with the UberPool scam, and being such a dbag company that drivers keep leaving in hordes and you have to keep throwing money away to get new drivers to drive


The end game is they're going pubic. The early investors and executives with stock are going to make 100's of millions (many new millionaires). The only losers are going to be the full time drivers (working for close to minimum wages with no benefits) and fools who buy that stock when it goes pubic.



ganerbangla said:


> Fake news. Uber commission out of the control. How they loose money. Such a fake news from uber thief.


Paying executives, programmers and just about anyone in corporate six figures


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Starting to worry about my badges now, I need to figure out how to protect my assets


Me too the badges are paying my rent and my 2015 Toyota Corolla that has 180,000 miles. We need to figure out how to protect those badges



Chris1973 said:


> I know most of you guys hate UberEats but hear me out.. I delivered a $3.50 MCcafe beverage the other day, 8 miles. Customer paid $6.50 or so plus tax, UE paid me around $6, it was in a boost zone. NO MINIMUM order dollar amount with UE! I don't care but every time they do crap like that they are ***** slapping investors across the face, I have more examples just as horrid, and not just with MCD's. Even Mom and Pop's for the last 30 years have the sense to require a minimum order. WTF is wrong with this company?


Can you bring me a caramel sundae?? I'll pay you $6.75 I am a considerate Uber customer that is why I'll pay extra


----------



## RickR (Jul 29, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> My bets are on Benchmark. They're actually on the inside and can see what is _really_ going on inside Uber; And what they're seeing is not giving them enough confidence to stay in the rideshare game. If they were selling their shares for a profit, then the argument could be made that it has nothing to do with Uber's future. But they're actually going to be selling for pennies on the dollar. _That_ says allot...and none of it good. They're getting out while they can still recoup some money instead of when Uber officially goes belly-up and they can't even get back a single penny.
> 
> You won't be laughing as hard as me, my friend.
> 
> We may not be able to open up the ledgers; but who even needs the ledgers when you've got a (leaked) Profit and Loss Statement? That's how we know that Uber is hemorrhaging money.


No actually Benchmark is making a huge profit on their initial investment.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

goneubering said:


> That's wrong. Benchmark's not selling their entire stake. In fact there are new investors who want into the game.
> 
> https://www.recode.net/platform/amp...secondary-benchmark-menlo-softbank-stock-sale
> 
> ...


1 bil of new money. At the current burn rate, that will last Uber 4 months.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> 1 bil of new money. At the current burn rate, that will last Uber 4 months.


Yes but it's like 9 billion to current investors who sell, who can transfer money to oversees accounts and disappear before the feds come to arrest them for well.. what ISN'T uber guilty of?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RickR said:


> No actually Benchmark is making a huge profit on their initial investment.


Lol. Really? Post those numbers or GTFO.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RickR said:


> No actually Benchmark is making a huge profit on their initial investment.


None of the dopes that invested after they started acting like Uber was worth billions of dollars are making any money. The only people smart enough to sell are the ones that originally invested in Uber, not the later years investors. Or you can back up your statement with proof. If you have proof, we'd all like to see it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RickR said:


> The end game is they're going pubic. The early investors and executives with stock are going to make 100's of millions (many new millionaires). The only losers are going to be the full time drivers (working for close to minimum wages with no benefits) and fools who buy that stock when it goes pubic.
> 
> Paying executives, programmers and just about anyone in corporate six figures


Going public isn't an "end game". Going public is basically the same as selling the company. Just because you sold the company doesn't mean you automatically have turned a profit after losing atleast $1.5 billion each year since your founding.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Going public isn't an "end game". Going public is basically the same as selling the company. Just because you sold the company doesn't mean you automatically have turned a profit after losing atleast $1.5 billion each year since your founding.


It IS the end game for early investors and VC. They cash out by selling the dream of this wonderful company to the public. The game is just beginning for new investors. And for the company, well, they get the privilege of having even more scrutiny than they do now.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Am I the only one wondering where all the money goes? The bulk of the programming is done. Uber is a household name, like Kleenex, so little marketing is needed. The rest is servers, cheap foreign help desk and presumably bloated management.


If you've ever worked for DoD, you'd understand. Running a clandestine global intelligence service is an expensive undertaking.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Some of those Bourbon Street gals have dingalings.
> That's a big no thanks on dingalings.


You know this how ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> If you've ever worked for DoD, you'd understand. Running a clandestine global intelligence service is an expensive undertaking.
> 
> You know this how ?


They literally have drag queen strip joints which advertise as such.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> They literally have drag queen strip joints which advertise as such.


Ok then. Good information to know, thank you!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RickR said:


> No actually Benchmark is making a huge profit on their initial investment.


That makes sense because they got in early.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

goneubering said:


> That makes sense because they got in early.


I don't believe Benchmark has every publically published their cost basis in Uber, so we can't really know if/what their return is.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

I remember reading that Benchmark put like $27 million into Uber.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If I remember correctly, benchmark is the largest single owner at 16%.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I don't believe Benchmark has every publically published their cost basis in Uber,


That's true but it's lower than the inflated numbers we're hearing today.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

goneubering said:


> That's true but it's lower than the inflated numbers we're hearing today.


That's very likely true. The early VC are going to make large returns IF they can liquidate their holdings near current valuation.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol. Really? Post those numbers or GTFO.


This is from 2014. Impressed now?

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.time...firms-celebrating-ubers-massive-17b-valuation

"The opportunity that we took many years ago to work with Travis has proven to be very fruitful," said Benchmark partner Bill Gurley, who sits on Uber's board. "What he has done with the company is the key point." Noting that VCs don't typically celebrate until they distribute gains to their investors, he said that the new financing "is just another data point along that path."

So how big are Benchmark's paper gains? In February 2011, the firm led Uber's Series A $11 million round, which valued the company at $60 million, post-money. That should have given Benchmark an ownership stake of roughly 18%, now worth north of $3 billion. *That's more than 280 times its initial investment.*


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Noting that *VCs don't typically celebrate until they distribute gains to their investors, *
> 
> That should have given Benchmark an ownership stake of roughly 18%, now worth north of $3 billion. *That's more than 280 times its initial investment.*


Like the man himself said: They shouldn't be counting their chickens before they hatch. Remember how Allen Greenspan put it back in the dot-com bubble?

*Irrational Exuberance*


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber was at 70 billion last year,

softbank is looking to cut that down to 50 for this latest deal.

In another year it could be down another 20 billion, without being any closer to going public or settling the lawsuits.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Oooh the lawsuits are going to be glorious...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Oooh the lawsuits are going to be glorious...


I'm a jerk but i'm really hoping the softbank deal falls apart.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Japan's SoftBank now wants a 30% discount for their $10 billion investment. This was before the most recent revelation that Uber ordered employees to steal Google and other firms research and promptly delete any evidence. Yes, Uber *trained* their office employees to commit a felony. If I were Softbank, I'd demand a 90% discount.


Softbank is not interested in Uber under their current business model. I see the Softbank play as trying to buy Uber on the cheap because they already have a self driving car company lined up to buy Uber's customer base.



tohunt4me said:


> Time to GIVE COMPETITION !
> 
> People over ROBOTS.


People are slackers. That's the problem.

Ford plans to keep its autonomous hybrids driving for about 20 hours per day, Ford's president of global markets Jim Farley told _Automotive News_:
https://www.engadget.com/2017/12/11/ford-exec-hybrids-are-better-suited-for-self-driving-cars-than/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Softbank is not interested in Uber under their current business model. I see the Softbank play as trying to buy Uber on the cheap because they already have a self driving car company lined up to buy Uber's customer base.
> 
> People are slackers. That's the problem.
> 
> ...


Mechanical Failures shall rapidly ensue.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butlerian_Jihad

Frank Herbert was a prophet. Don't let the movie distract you. Do yourself a favor and read the wikipedia for a few minutes. We saw this coming for 50 years and it's not too late to stop it.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Mechanical Failures shall rapidly ensue.


Nope. Thousands of components are monitored every second. Pax experience will be that they simply work.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butlerian_Jihad
> 
> Frank Herbert was a prophet. Don't let the movie distract you. Do yourself a favor and read the wikipedia for a few minutes. We saw this coming for 50 years and it's not too late to stop it.


Wow. I've seen the film many times but never read the books. I was completely unaware of this backstory.

Lynch hated the film. So much so that he took his name off of the credits.


----------



## beenaamsa (Dec 14, 2017)

record sales in the second quarter of $743 million. WOW


----------

